# About to grab from herbies again most likely



## Kind Sir (Aug 27, 2015)

I only have 3 grows under my belt, and am buying more seeds tomorrow. I have natural anxiety, only due to financial stress and want to start learning how different kinds of bud effect me. I used to be an opiate addict 2.7 years clean, and woud nlike to find some strains closer to that if possible. In the end, I just want a stable strain more than anything. Im going to start cloning with these seeds, Humboldt Seeds and Reserva Privada seem legit. What do you guys think. 


I was debating on trying Midweek Song as well. 
So far ive had..

Delicious Seeds-Critical Sensi Star (Best so far, Awesome Yieldand great Quality.)freebie
World of Seeds - Strawberry blue which grew tons of nannerz freebie
WoS - Afghani bad leaf ratio freebie

Barneys Farm - Pineapple Chunk, told its females can grownseeds and mine grew a few but great quality looks like a good smoke, harvest tomorrow. 
Barneys- Blue Cheese, worth another try possibly. 

Currently growing Incredible Bulk and Great White Shark. 


I was looking at...

HSO - Blue Dream

Reserva Privada - Skywalker OG, possibly kosher kush ( last one didnt germ.) would like to try a purple strain as well. 

I only can afford 50$ before shipping so very very small order.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Aug 29, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Delicious Seeds-Critical Sensi Star (Best so far, Awesome Yieldand great Quality.)freebie


I found 3 keepers out of CSS. One throws out donkey dick colas. Revegged em and scrogged em. I ordered some CSS right when herbs was changing their freebies. So I ended up with a small army of them. And since they were also giving them out as freebies they changed up their special offers which included sending me a few bonus Delicious Auto freebies on top of everything else. It was a nice surprise.
Try their Critical/Super Silver Haze. The flowering time is a couple of weeks longer but it's well worth it. Hard, fat, big chunky buds that'll lock up your grinder.
I found it much more potent than CSS. And yield was better (except for the donkey dick mutant) So it evens out if you compare it to flower time really.
Too bad the big producer's cuttings DO NOT want to root.
She threw out reveg growth a good 10 days before the others. But just won't root.


----------



## resinhead (Sep 27, 2015)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I found 3 keepers out of CSS. One throws out donkey dick colas. Revegged em and scrogged em. I ordered some CSS right when herbs was changing their freebies. So I ended up with a small army of them. And since they were also giving them out as freebies they changed up their special offers which included sending me a few bonus Delicious Auto freebies on top of everything else. It was a nice surprise.
> Try their Critical/Super Silver Haze. The flowering time is a couple of weeks longer but it's well worth it. Hard, fat, big chunky buds that'll lock up your grinder.
> I found it much more potent than CSS. And yield was better (except for the donkey dick mutant) So it evens out if you compare it to flower time really.
> Too bad the big producer's cuttings DO NOT want to root.
> She threw out reveg growth a good 10 days before the others. But just won't root.


My CSS freebie was a keeper. Fast finishing sativa. 8 weeks. Rock hard fruity pebble buds


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 27, 2015)

I like


Kind Sir said:


> I only have 3 grows under my belt, and am buying more seeds tomorrow. I have natural anxiety, only due to financial stress and want to start learning how different kinds of bud effect me. I used to be an opiate addict 2.7 years clean, and woud nlike to find some strains closer to that if possible. In the end, I just want a stable strain more than anything. Im going to start cloning with these seeds, Humboldt Seeds and Reserva Privada seem legit. What do you guys think.
> 
> 
> I was debating on trying Midweek Song as well.
> ...


I like Dinafem genes and the Amnesia is a good photo. I have anxiety issues as well and love to smoke it in thre Eve. Helps slow down my the racing thoughts that keep me from sleeping. Does make me a bit noid. I wouldn't smoke in public. I am so happy with them I think I am just going to go with them from now on. They just work great. But, honestly I haven't tried every breeder and I am sure there are other great breeders out there as well. 

MWS is legit. And cheap with discount. Good service. Never tried Herbies always wanted too tho. Only hear good things about them. G'luck.


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 27, 2015)

I just put my BF Blue Cheese in jars. I'll definitely try this strain again, inside next time. But, for what little direct sun they got outdoors, they produced some dank herb. I'm high as shit lol. I can't wait to try it in about 3-4 weeks. Plus, the smell......The smell alone is definitely one of the best things about this strain. If you're an indica fan, try it.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 28, 2015)

I have currently some Painkiller by Dr underground I got it for nerve pain not sure what it's like but have a look it's ment to be narcotic and another one a friend told me Cannatonic by resinseeds. my Painkillers are still in second week vegg from sprout I can tell you in about a month or two lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 21, 2015)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I found 3 keepers out of CSS. One throws out donkey dick colas. Revegged em and scrogged em. I ordered some CSS right when herbs was changing their freebies. So I ended up with a small army of them. And since they were also giving them out as freebies they changed up their special offers which included sending me a few bonus Delicious Auto freebies on top of everything else. It was a nice surprise.
> Try their Critical/Super Silver Haze. The flowering time is a couple of weeks longer but it's well worth it. Hard, fat, big chunky buds that'll lock up your grinder.
> I found it much more potent than CSS. And yield was better (except for the donkey dick mutant) So it evens out if you compare it to flower time really.
> Too bad the big producer's cuttings DO NOT want to root.
> She threw out reveg growth a good 10 days before the others. But just won't root.


I am growing critical sensi star, and I grew critical super silver haze , both those strains don't like to make roots on cuttings no idea why. My CSS is a short indica with a huge totem pole. My super silver was beastly a definite keeper.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 21, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I am growing critical sensi star, and I grew critical super silver haze , both those strains don't like to make roots on cuttings no idea why. My CSS is a short indica with a huge totem pole. My super silver was beastly a definite keeper.


I got ONE to root. A mini mother now. I'm just going to have to up and try several methods to see what works the best for it. I'm gonna try air layering next.
I went basic and did the whole humidity dome thing. Cuttings are fine and surviving without the dome. Only 9 - 10 days at this point though.
I made an order from Herbies and picked up Sugar Candy. Delicious is batting 2 out of 2 so why not. Also got 2 Cheese Candy Freebies.


----------



## Kind Sir (Oct 21, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I am growing critical sensi star, and I grew critical super silver haze , both those strains don't like to make roots on cuttings no idea why. My CSS is a short indica with a huge totem pole. My super silver was beastly a definite keeper.


That's what mine did. It was a beautiful plant, nice frosty buds. No issues, very essy grow. I dont wanna pay 20$ for a freebie!! Lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's the harvest from my critical super silver haze I got about 1 oz and a half. Never even used one nutrient and this thing was on the side of my grow room not receiving direct light and still grew better buds than my GGG daybreaker right next to it hogging all the light.


----------



## vostok (Oct 21, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I only have 3 grows under my belt, and am buying more seeds tomorrow. I have natural anxiety, only due to financial stress and want to start learning how different kinds of bud effect me. I used to be an opiate addict 2.7 years clean, and woud nlike to find some strains closer to that if possible. In the end, I just want a stable strain more than anything. Im going to start cloning with these seeds, Humboldt Seeds and Reserva Privada seem legit. What do you guys think.
> 
> 
> I was debating on trying Midweek Song as well.
> ...


Maybe look to KC Brains selection ..he has had some cup winners, as you are wanting to stretch your experience, take a phot cross with a auto or maybe feminize ...?

cause he's cheap don't make the seeds bad, and really great value too


----------

